# Solving the storage problem  ;-)



## collbee (Jan 25, 2012)

Built this in one day, using the tool boxes as the basis, and bought when they were on special.

The boxes sit on two lengths of angle-iron and slide in from the side giving a large amount of storage room for tools & accessories.

The whole unit is also mounted on wheels to facilitate cleaning etc.The backing wall is also removable. 

Cheers..................
Collbee


----------



## tel (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice one Collbee - now if only I had room to shoe-horn something like that in ....

Welcome to our forum.


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent solution!  and Welcome!

Dave


----------

